# AWT-Textausgabefeld



## fabe (19. Jan 2004)

Moin erstmal!Also ich schreibe gerade an einem Chat und für das Textfeld, das die Nachrichten ausgibt, hätte ich gern die öffentlichen Nachrichten schwarz gemacht und die privaten hellgrau.Da ich mich an den Java 1.1 Standard halten muß (wegen der Unterstützung für die f*** M$ Java VM), muß ich AWT benutzen.Da ich aber keine Möglichkeit kenne, dass man Text in AWT in verschiedenen Farben in einem Textfeld ausgeben kann bzw. noch dazu ein vertikales Scrollbar dabei zu benutzen, bitte ich euch mir zu helfen.thx im vorraus fabe


----------



## odysseus (21. Jan 2004)

ich dachte farbige textausgaben gibt es nicht in awt, sondern nur in swing..


----------



## fabe (21. Jan 2004)

Es gibt farbige Ausgabe in AWT, ich weiß aber nicht ob es auch eine mehrfarbige gibt.fabe


----------



## odysseus (21. Jan 2004)

ja, das meinte ich. gibt es wohl nicht...


----------



## fabwe (21. Jan 2004)

Es muß aber möglich sein, weil ich sowa schon gesehen hab.aber leider hab ich den quelltexrt nich zu augen bekommen


----------



## fabe (23. Jan 2004)

Weiß den keiner was ich tun könnte????Ich bräuchte das wirklich extrem dringend.please help me!


----------



## acinau (23. Jan 2004)

geduld muss man noch haben...

http://www.cs.uni-magdeburg.de/~meder/Testat.java

        setBackground (java.awt.Color.lightGray);


----------



## el_barto (23. Jan 2004)

da er wahrscheinlich nicht den hintergrund, sondern den text der nachrichten meint, wäre es wohl eher setForeground(Color)


----------



## acinau (23. Jan 2004)

Oi, bis du immer noch da?
Wieviel uhr is es nun in Berlin?


----------



## el_barto (23. Jan 2004)

7 stunden früher als in hongkong


----------



## fabe (24. Jan 2004)

Was ich eigentlich gemeint hab, war dass ich ne Textkomponente brauch, die es scon in Java 1.1 gab und in der ich Text in 2 verschiedenen Farben ausgeben kann.Also für den Chat: private messages grau und public messages schwarz und die sollen auch so bleiben.fabe


----------



## Kerberus (26. Jan 2004)

Du sagst du hättest schon ein Beispiel gesehen, bei welchem diese Technik zur Anwedung kam. Besorg dir das Beipiel und versuche es du decompilieren, dann kannst du im Quellcode nachschauen wie das ganze funktioniert.


----------



## fabe (26. Jan 2004)

Kennst du ein freeware-tool zum dekompilieren?fabe


----------



## Andre1002 (28. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

versuch es mal mit dem DJ Java Decompiler:
http://members.fortunecity.com/neshkov/dj.html

Andre1002


----------

